# push sled with a clamp



## Densa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi friends;

I saw one of these on Bob's show and on the New yankee workshop. I have not seen one in a store. Does anyone know where I can buy one?


----------



## dlane6110 (Dec 30, 2005)

Not sure exactly which sled you are referring to but www.eagleamerica.com sells 4 versions of a Coping Sled. I have model 2000. Works good for cabinet door rails.


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

A coping sled is very easy to make.. 1/4 hardboard, clamp and handle

Hickory


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Check at www.oak-park.com the have most of the jigs and sleds they use on the show.


----------



## D-Bob (Oct 22, 2008)

How do you make the jig?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

This is a easy jig to make, pickup some 1/4" plastic and a hold down clamp or two and a mounting block...

You can use MDF/Brich plywood for the base plate and some hardwood for the mounting block you can get the hold downs from Rockler or just about any woodworking outlet.. 

=======



D-Bob said:


> How do you make the jig?


----------

